# Need To Sell A 2005 Jeep Wrangler Meyer Plow



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know if you fellow Jeep owners noticed my ad in the for sale section. I shut down my landscape and snow business at the end of the mowing season this fall. Last December I bought a Meyer DP 6' 8" steel plow is taking up pace in my garage that I really need. Plow has been garage kept all the time since I bought it new and only put on the just before the storm then washed and put away back in the garage. If interested my email is: [email protected]

Thanks


----------

